
Infinit Joins Docker - fahrradflucht
http://blog.infinit.sh/infinit-joins-docker/
======
ccrone
Hi, member of the Infinit team here.

We're very excited to be joining Docker! Their technology is great and the
momentum behind them is really impressive. Feel free to ask questions, I'll be
around a little this evening (based in Paris).

Their post: [https://blog.docker.com/2016/12/docker-acquires-
infinit/](https://blog.docker.com/2016/12/docker-acquires-infinit/)

~~~
johnhenry
How will the Infinit team and product benefit from Docker's acquisition? What
sort of products and services do you plan to introduce that would have been
more difficult to achieve prior? Thanks!

~~~
mefyl
We've been focusing more and more on containers lately, and we quickly
discovered our technology was a great fit in the docker ecosytsem (see
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0m-XwCoxo0&list=PLkA60AVN3h...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0m-XwCoxo0&list=PLkA60AVN3hh8oPas3cq2VA9xB7WazcIgs)).
For us it means being able to focus on our preferred use case (Linux/backend)
with more horsepower and less financial pressure.

------
crb002
The Achilles heel of Docker is not caching all artifacts.

There needs to be a --cache-only option where it pulls packages to the host
then copies them into the container. Right now you have to do a two container
build where the first pulls packages, you copy them out for archival/caching,
then copy them into a second container for the build.

I guess another solution would be to have the base container pull the packages
but not install anything. The child container would actually do the build then
clean up.

------
dvdhnt
Congratulations Infinit. Definitely a surprise until I read the background on
your container work.

------
dethi
Congratulation guys! Good luck Akim :)

------
tscs37
This looks like a very exciting project, maybe if this is refined it could be
used for prosumer/homeusers to scale their NAS storage?

~~~
ccrone
It would be suited to that, you can join us on our Slack channel if you have
any questions: [https://infinit.sh/#slack](https://infinit.sh/#slack)

------
LaSombra
_" With stateful applications being the next natural step in this
evolution..."_

So ephemeral applications are not hip?

------
buddha
Congrats Julien & Baptiste and the cat from the Camping! Dan

------
sshillo
How does the performance of this compare to efs?

~~~
ccrone
The performance is very dependent on how you plan to use the FS. I would
recommend joining us on Slack so we can chat directly and see how you'd like
to use it: [https://infinit.sh/#slack](https://infinit.sh/#slack)

------
bdcravens
"... quite an incredible journey."

Reads almost as satire, given
[https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

~~~
dsjoerg
it's true, you can't use the phrase incredible journey anymore! unless you
seek to make a knowing reference to your userbase.

~~~
lazerwalker
I wonder if there have been any cases of consciously using the phrase
"incredible journey" as a form of hidden message. When you want to consciously
communicate to your users "realistically, everything's gonna be shut down 6
months or a year from now, with little notice", but are prohibited from doing
anything but put on a smiling face.

